# Lets see your tool chest/roll cabinets



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have just purchased a new Halfords Industrial tool cabinet and top cab to go with my existing tool cabinets.

Pics from me to follow.

Lets see your tool chest/cabinets


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Alfa GTV said:


> I have just purchased a new Halfords Industrial tool cabinet and top cab to go with my existing tool cabinets.
> 
> Pics from me to follow.
> 
> Lets see your tool chest/cabinets


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

^^^^ Don't get it ^^^^


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

PootleFlump said:


>


Okay :tumbleweed:


----------



## vick (Jan 1, 2011)

I got the Halfords industrial one a couple of weeks ago really impressed with it, still filling it up atm.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

PootleFlump said:


>


massive fail^^


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

vick said:


> I got the Halfords industrial one a couple of weeks ago really impressed with it, still filling it up atm.


cracker:thumb: cost??


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

M4D YN said:


> cracker:thumb: cost??


Currently £320 for the cabinet and you get the top box free, worth £250.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

PootleFlump said:


>


:tumbleweed:
Sorry crashed and burned with this


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> :tumbleweed:
> Sorry crashed and burned with this


Really, still don't get it.


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

that chest and cabinet is nice, not bad price for the size too and that breaker bar is hugeeee


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

vick said:


> I got the Halfords industrial one a couple of weeks ago really impressed with it, still filling it up atm.


I got one of those too, i guess you went for this after seeing my thread?


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Seen much better days, just need to get some funds together to replace it.










Fish


----------



## vick (Jan 1, 2011)

gav1513 said:


> that chest and cabinet is nice, not bad price for the size too and that breaker bar is hugeeee


Sure is! won't be struggling to undo anything with it


----------



## vick (Jan 1, 2011)

mattsbmw said:


> I got one of those too, i guess you went for this after seeing my thread?


I was just strolling through Halfords one day with a mate (on pay day too) and saw it on offer and thought why not?


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

vick said:


> I was just strolling through Halfords one day with a mate (on pay day too) and saw it on offer and thought why not?


Sorry i am all confused my comment was aimed at op


----------



## vick (Jan 1, 2011)

mattsbmw said:


> Sorry i am all confused my comment was aimed at op


 Oops my bad!


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

mattsbmw said:


> I got one of those too, i guess you went for this after seeing my thread?


Yeah after responding to your thread I had another look at it at thought that really is a good deal, the thing is I dont really need another tool chest


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

This is mine:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mine


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Perfection!


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

That's a nice set up Derekh929 if only I had a garage I would try to achieve something similar.


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

Jem said:


> This is mine:


At last a proper tool box, love Snap On bet that was best part of 1500 got rid of all my snap on stuff, regret it now


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

A bit feeble compared to others posted here  :lol:

But this is mine.....



















Also got some new cupboards up, will do a new thread soon as I've been doing up my new garage


----------

